# Lüfter für H60



## TFTP100 (23. Dezember 2011)

*Lüfter für H60*

Ich suche leise und starke lüfter (1oder 2?) für meine h60. 
Ih habe im moment 2 fractal design gehäuselüfter (max1000rpm) an der.
Jedoch würde ih die gerne mit meiner sentry 2 regeln. Dort geben sie aber seltsame lagergeräusche von sich. Deswegen muss ich sie an der eingebauten steuerung des define r3, deswegen suche ich radiatorlüfter die man ohne probleme mit der sentry 2 steuern kann.
Die 2 fractal gehäuselüfter könnte ich dann in die front machen.
Würde ich mit höheren rpm denn mehr kühlleistung bekommen? Im moment 600-700 mit den fractal.
1. Ich hab schon die NB multiframe angeschaut weiß aber nciht ob die mit der sentry 2 funtkionieren! Kann da jmd helfen?
2. Oder für die front noch extra be quiet kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Müssen das besondere Lüfter sein, oder gehen da ganz normale 120mm-Lüfter? Ich hatte einen Scythe SLipStream mitr 1200U/min, der ist stark und leise. Habe jetzt einen Be Quiet Silent Wings USC, der erst mit 1500U/min die gleiche Luftmenge fördert wie mein alter Scythe, aber dann für mich zu laut ist (fieses Surren), so dass ich den jetzt mit nur 7V betreibe.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Die Silent Wings sollen für Radiatoren nicht so gut sein, wegen ihres offenen Rahmens.

Ich hab in meinem Lanrechner eine H70 mit 2x Noiseblocker Blacksilent PLPS. 
Die kann ich sehr empfehlen, sind sehr leise, haben aber hohen Druck.

Oder, da du sowieso mit der Sentry steuerst, den NB BlackSilent PL2.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Den Silent Wings hab ich ja auch NICHT empfohlen, sondern wollte mit meiner Beschreibung nur bekräftigen, dass der SlipStream sehr gut ist (und nebenbei auch nur die Hälfte kostet) 


Wenn ich den Silent WIngs nicht per Versand gekauft htte, würd ich den vermutlich sogar wieder zurückgeben - der ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber zu teuer im Vergleich zu anderen und bei 12V für mich "nervig"...


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal danke für eure antworten!


			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen das besondere Lüfter sein, oder gehen da ganz normale 120mm-Lüfter? Ich hatte einen Scythe SLipStream mitr 1200U/min, der ist stark und leise. Habe jetzt einen Be Quiet Silent Wings USC, der erst mit 1500U/min die gleiche Luftmenge fördert wie mein alter Scythe, aber dann für mich zu laut ist (fieses Surren), so dass ich den jetzt mit nur 7V betreibe.


Sollten besonder für radiatoren sein! Also hoher druck!


			
				Apfelkuchen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Silent Wings sollen für Radiatoren nicht so gut sein, wegen ihres offenen Rahmens.
> 
> Ich hab in meinem Lanrechner eine H70 mit 2x Noiseblocker Blacksilent PLPS.
> Die kann ich sehr empfehlen, sind sehr leise, haben aber hohen Druck.
> ...


hmmm, und was is mit multiframe?

Jetz steh ich zwischen noiseblocker mutliframe und noctua nf p/f12. 
Welche haben denn noch sehr hohen statischen druck?
Und ich wollte eigentlich 3 pin oder kann man bei 4pin (z.b. Noctua nf f12) einfach adapter zu 3pin kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Du kannst bei 4pin immer auch nen Adapter nehmen, bzw ggf "sogar" einfach den Stecker so draufmachen, dass ein Pin freibleibt, denn einer der äußeren ist der PWM-Pin, die anderen Pins sind wie bei einem 3pin-Lüfter belegt. Zudem wird der Stecker auch nur so passen, dass es auch funktioniert und nix kaputtgehen kann. Und so oder so kannst Du natürlich auch den/die Lüfter per Adapter am Netzteil anschließen. 


Wegen Druck: wie meinst Du das? Meinst Du die m³/h, die an Luft befördert werden? Der Noctua zB wird mit ca 95m³/h angegeben bei 1500 U/min. Mein alter Scythe mit über 100 bei weniger U/Min: Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 116.4m³/h, 24dB(A) (SY1225SL12M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland    bei geizhals kannst Du auch Lüfter anzeigen lassen mit mindestens zB 90 oder 120m³ pro Stunde. Hier als Beispiel mal Lüfter mit 120mm, mind 120m³/h und maximal 1500 U/min Luftkühlung/Lüfter 120mm, bis 1500rpm, ab 120m³/h | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*



> Den Silent Wings hab ich ja auch NICHT empfohlen, sondern wollte mit  meiner Beschreibung nur bekräftigen, dass der SlipStream sehr gut ist  (und nebenbei auch nur die Hälfte kostet)



Ich weiß, ich wollts nur noch mal sagen, damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt 

Die von Herbboy empfohlenen Scythe Slipstreams sollen noch gut für Radiatoren sein, sind dabei aber angeblich lauter. 
Ich hab leider keine da und kann das daher nicht bestätigen.

Die Multiframe sind eigentlich eine Klasse über den BlackSilent Pro von Noiseblocker, aber auf Radiatoren glaube ich schwächer. Aber nagel mich da nicht drauf fest 

Ansonsten sind auch noch die Phobya Nano-G gut geeignet. Sind aber afaik nicht ganz so hochwertig wie die Noiseblocker. 
Du könntest dich auch mal im Wasserkühlungsforum umschauen, da findest du bestimmt viele Empfehlungen


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst bei 4pin immer auch nen Adapter nehmen, bzw ggf "sogar" einfach den Stecker so draufmachen, dass ein Pin freibleibt, denn einer der äußeren ist der PWM-Pin, die anderen Pins sind wie bei einem 3pin-Lüfter belegt. Zudem wird der Stecker auch nur so passen, dass es auch funktioniert und nix kaputtgehen kann. Und so oder so kannst Du natürlich auch den/die Lüfter per Adapter am Netzteil anschließen.
> 
> Wegen Druck: wie meinst Du das? Meinst Du die m³/h, die an Luft befördert werden? Der Noctua zB wird mit ca 95m³/h angegeben bei 1500 U/min. Mein alter Scythe mit über 100 bei weniger U/Min: Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 116.4m³/h, 24dB(A) (SY1225SL12M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland    bei geizhals kannst Du auch Lüfter anzeigen lassen mit mindestens zB 90 oder 120m³ pro Stunde. Hier als Beispiel mal Lüfter mit 120mm, mind 120m³/h und maximal 1500 U/min Luftkühlung/Lüfter 120mm, bis 1500rpm, ab 120m³/h | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Mit druck meine ich nicht den durchsatz. Auch wenn weniger durchsatz erzeugt wird kann durch viel druck doch besser sein für radis, oder?


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ich suche leise und starke lüfter (1oder 2?) für meine h60.


 Dir muss bewusst sein, dass es den ultimativen Lüfter nicht gibt. Alle haben Vor- und Nachteile und die Lautstärke hängt v.a. vom persönlichen Empfinden ab. Ab einem gewissen Durchsatz kann kein Lüfter mehr leise sein, egal wie gut er ist.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Scythe SLipStream mitr  1200U/min, der ist stark und leise. Habe jetzt einen Be Quiet Silent  Wings USC, der erst mit 1500U/min die gleiche Luftmenge fördert wie mein  alter Scythe, aber dann für mich zu laut ist (fieses Surren), so dass  ich den jetzt mit nur 7V betreibe.


 Meiner Erfahrung nach haben die Slip Streams leider keine so hohe Lebenserwartung bzw. werden nach einiger Zeit lauter. 
Aus Interesse: Was für ein Geräusch machen die BQ! genau? Kling es elektronisch?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen Druck: wie meinst Du das? Meinst Du die  m³/h, die an Luft befördert werden? Der Noctua zB wird mit ca 95m³/h  angegeben bei 1500 U/min. Mein alter Scythe mit über 100 bei weniger  U/Min: Scythe Slip Stream  120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 116.4m³/h, 24dB(A) (SY1225SL12M) | Geizhals.at  Deutschland    bei geizhals kannst Du auch Lüfter anzeigen lassen  mit mindestens zB 90 oder 120m³ pro Stunde. Hier als Beispiel mal Lüfter  mit 120mm, mind 120m³/h und maximal 1500 U/min  Luftkühlung/Lüfter  120mm, bis 1500rpm, ab 120m³/h | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 Der Druck ist nicht gleich der Durchsatz (abgesehen davon sind Herstellerangaben immer recht fragwürdig ). Der Druck ist die Fähigkeit des Lüfters gegen einen Widerstand anzukämpfen. Der tatsäliche Durchsatz ist von beidem abhängig, da man immer einen gewissen Widerstand hat, dieser aber nicht unüberwindbar ist. Umso größer der Widerstand ist, desto wichtiger ist der Druck. Grob kann man es wie folgt glieder (von Durchsatz wichtig zu Druck wichtig): 
Gehäuselüfter ohne Staubfilter - Gehäuselüfter mit Staubfilter - Lüfter an Luftkühler - Lüfter am Radi 



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Die von Herbboy empfohlenen Scythe Slipstreams sollen noch gut für Radiatoren sein, sind dabei aber angeblich lauter.
> Ich hab leider keine da und kann das daher nicht bestätigen.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei mir waren sie nicht schlechter als andere Lüfter. Falls es stimmen sollte wär es auch sehr vom Aufbau des Radis abhängig.



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Die Multiframe sind eigentlich eine Klasse über den BlackSilent Pro von Noiseblocker, aber auf Radiatoren glaube ich schwächer. Aber nagel mich da nicht drauf fest


Die Multis unterscheiden sich nur durch den entkoppelten Rahmen, dadurch sind sie minimal Vibrationsärmer, trotzdem ist das P/L-Verhältnis beim Pro deutlich besser.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*



> Aus Interesse: Was für ein Geräusch machen die BQ! genau? Kling es elektronisch?



Bei den Silent Wings höre ich aus etwa einem halben Meter nur leises Luftrauschen bei etwa 1000RPM.
Ab 1500 kommt das angesprochene Surren dazu, hört sich ein bisschen an wie eine kleinere Hummel die mit ein paar Metern Abstand vorbeigfliegt 

Bei 600RPM sind sie aus einem halben Meter nicht hörbar, wenn man den Lüfter direkt ans Ohr hält, hört man ein ganz leichtes ticken.

Ich hoffe das war anschaulich genug


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Genau, bei 1500 hat der Silent Wings USC (jedenfalls meiner) ein hohes Surren, und man merkt, dass es ein Drehzahl-Surren ist und nicht etwa ein elektronisches Fiepen oder so.

Bei 7V (keine Ahnung, wie schnell der dann dreht) hört er sich wiederum "gefühlt" so laut/leise an wie mein alter Slipstream, der nur die Hälfte kostete. Hinten im Gehäuse verbaut übrigens. Er fügt sich in das Rauschen des PCs ein, und wenn ich ihn anhalte, wird es nicht leiser, sondern nur "anders" im PC. bei 1500 aber hörte ich eindeutig das Surren, und das war deutlicher als das Aufdrehen des Grakalüfters bei Last (Sapphire 6870). Von daher würd ICH mir (jedenfalls als Gehäuselüfter) eher wieder einen Slipstream kaufen. 


Wegen des "Drucks": kann man den denn irgendwo nachlesen in Tests oder so? Und wäre bei ansonstem gleichem Luftdurchsatz denn wirklich der eine Lüfter relevant viel druckvoller als ein anderer?


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nochmal reviews zu dem angeschaut: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=42&lng=de
Und da wurde ich eigentlich überzeugt. Oder gibt es was schlechtes an dem? Wenn man den runterregelt ist der ja nicht hörbar hat aber trotzdem druck. Aber ob der geräusche an der nzxt sentry 2 macht, da er ja pwm ist un ich ein adapter bräuchte...
Und wo sind da jetz die unterschiede zu Multiframe? Die haben nicht soviel druck oder?
Sollte ich einen oder 2 nehmen für maximale performance bei sehr niedrigem bis lautlosen geräuschpegel?


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Zum Glück hab ich das Geräusch bei meinem Silent Wing nicht, allerdings ist er eh im Netzteil verbaut und dreht daher nicht so schnell...

Den Druck geben manche Hersteller an. Grundsätzlich ist der Druck von der Lüfterblattgeometrie und Drehzahl abhängig, also genauso wie der Durchsatz, entsprechend dürften die Unterschiede auch ähnlich sein, wobei ein Lüfter mit extrem hohen Druck nicht gleichzeitig einen extrem hohen maximalen Durchsatz erreichen kann, deshalb müssen die Hersteller einen Kompromiss finden. Der Druck ist auch der Grund warum die Silent Wings mit rundem Rahmen nicht für Radis geeignet sind. Der Rahmen schließt nicht ab und der Druck sinkt stark.

Ich persönlich würde Noiseblocker Black SilentPro kaufen. Falls es günstiger sein soll die genannten Slip Streams.


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Dezember 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück hab ich das Geräusch bei meinem Silent Wing nicht, allerdings ist er eh im Netzteil verbaut und dreht daher nicht so schnell...
> 
> Den Druck geben manche Hersteller an. Grundsätzlich ist der Druck von der Lüfterblattgeometrie und Drehzahl abhängig, also genauso wie der Durchsatz, entsprechend dürften die Unterschiede auch ähnlich sein, wobei ein Lüfter mit extrem hohen Druck nicht gleichzeitig einen extrem hohen maximalen Durchsatz erreichen kann, deshalb müssen die Hersteller einen Kompromiss finden. Der Druck ist auch der Grund warum die Silent Wings mit rundem Rahmen nicht für Radis geeignet sind. Der Rahmen schließt nicht ab und der Druck sinkt stark.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde Noiseblocker Black SilentPro kaufen. Falls es günstiger sein soll die genannten Slip Streams.



Und was sagst du zu meiner auswahl? In meinem letzten post.


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Du meinst den Noctua? Die sollen auch gut sein, wären mir persönlich aber zu teuer.


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Dezember 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst den Noctua? Die sollen auch gut sein, wären mir persönlich aber zu teuer.



Mir ist der preis relativ egal. Aber die haben keine dichtung haben aber trotzdem auf nem radiator sehr gut abgeschnitten:
http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/luefter/360-test-noctua-nf-f12.html?start=4


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Bei dem Test fehlt mir ein Vergleich der Lautstärke. Nur weil der Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Leistung hat muss er nicht bei gleicher Lautstärke mehr Leistung haben und das ist ja letztlich das wichtigste.


----------



## ucbrother (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Also ich hab mir die Gelid 120 gekauft, sind zwar nicht ganz leise schieben aber bei Bedarf ordentlich.


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Dezember 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Test fehlt mir ein Vergleich der Lautstärke. Nur weil der Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Leistung hat muss er nicht bei gleicher Lautstärke mehr Leistung haben und das ist ja letztlich das wichtigste.



Hmmm, aber der m12s2 hat anscheinend das
Statischer Druck		2,61 mm H2O
Statischer Druck mit L.N.A.		1,83 mm H2O
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=42&lng=de&set=1

Die multiframe bei 12v
M12-S2

Der M12-S2 wurde ebenso wie der gerade vorgestellte M12-S1 auf einen nahezu lautlosen Betrieb ausgelegt. Mit 19 dB/A ist die Angabe der Lautheit zwar mehr als doppelt so hoch wie die des M12-S1, dafür verfügt der M12-S2 über wesentlich bessere Leistungswerte. So schafft es der Lüfter mit 1250 U/min rund 87 m³/h Luft zu befördern und baut dabei einen statischen Druck von bis zu 1,110 mm-H²O auf.
Siehe http://www.hardware-factory.com/kuehlung/1250-noiseblocker-multiframe-s-roundup-092011?start=4

Also hat der noctua bei ca 1200rpm 0,7 h20 mehr als der m12...
Aber auch nur 74m3h während der m12 87 hat...
Für einen radiator wären doch dann die noctua besser oder? Dir finnen von der h60 sind ja schon sehr eng beinander...


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht genau in wie fern die Herstellerangaben beim Druck vergleichbar sind, außerdem musst du die Lüfter bei gleicher Lautstärke und nicht bei gleicher Drehzahl vergleichen. Letztlich sind aber beides Premiumlüfter, also ein Fehlkauf wär wohl keiner von beiden.


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hiermal aus dem kompaktwasserkühlungsforum:


			
				CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Druck ist wichtig, aber nicht essentiell wichtig (unter Vorbehalt)
> 
> Radis mit engen Lammellen (h Blabla und Co) profitieren von mehr Druck, da dort die Luft besser durch die Lamellen gepresst werden kann.
> 
> ...



Mit welchen? Keine tb silenece die sin doch schrott gegen die noctua und noiseblocker high end.... Preis ist mir egal!
Und meine tb apollish sind zu schwach... Die apollish (vegas) sind mir zu laut.
die tb silence pwm haben nur 1,6 m3h20 bei 1500 da haben die noctua 2,6(!)


			
				CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du welche mit druck willst greif lieber zu den noctua, wenn du sehr sehr leise haben willst greif zu den NB Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78264


Laut den herstellerangaben sind sie bei 1200 etwa gleich laut (19 vs18,6db)




			
				CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Hersteller Angaben sind generell kein verlass.
> 
> Bei enermax hab ich von vielen gehört das die Magma recht gut sein sollen (hatte sie selber noch nicht)
> 
> Was mir noch eingefallen ist wären Silverstone Airpenetrator mit gebündelten Luftstrom, die sind allerdings nicht so leise wie NB



Hmmm neee
Hier die getesten druckwerte
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1797/6/
"When you move onto the static pressure results, I again came away pleasantly surprised, as the static pressure on this fan was definitely higher than Noctua's previous offerings. Likewise, this fan does have enough static pressure for me to recommend it for cooling enthusiasts to use on their Heatsinks or Radiators. I don't think I have much else to say, as the voltage & PWM results were fairly equal. "


----------



## Uter (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Du solltest dich bei deiner Suche auf einen Bereich beschränken, in 2 Threads zu fragen und noch einen eigenen Thread zu öffnen ist zu viel des Guten. Am sinnvollsten wär es wohl wenn du dich auf den Sammelthread für Kompaktkühlungen beschränken würdest und dieser hier u.U. geschlossen werden würde.

Die dB-Angaben der Hersteller kannst du nicht vergleichen, da es keine genormten Messverfahren gibt und daher manche Werte extrem unwahrscheinlich sind. Abegesehen davon sagt dB nichts über die Geräuschcharakteristik aus.

Der Test vergleicht die Lüfter wieder nicht mit anderen. 

Du scheinst von den Noctua überzeugt zu sein, dann kauf sie doch einfach. Du musst keine große Wissenschaft aus dem Thema machen, wie gesagt ein Fehlkauf sind beide nicht.


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

bei den noiseblockern wäre das zubehör besser.


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Dezember 2011)

Meine letzte frage ist dann: kann ich die mit einem adapter an meine nzxt sentry2 anschließen, welchen adapter brauch ich? 4pin gehen nicht an die 3pin, weil sie zu lang sind und ich will nix abschneiden oder so....
So und nur 1 lüfter oder 2 an jeder seite?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Ein zweiter Lüfter bringt vielleicht 2-3°C kühlere Temperaturen. Wenn es dir was wert ist, hol dir 2.


----------



## NCphalon (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

En zweiter Lüfter erhöht vor allem die Druckdifferenz zwischen Vorder- und Rückseite des Radiators.


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn ich 2 fractal an meine h60 mach hab ich bis zu 10-15 grad besser...
Und ich könnte die 2  dann ja auch bei haswell für ne richtige wakü gerbrauchen....


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Joa, wenn die Lüfter schwach sind bringt ein zweiter größere Vorteile. Bei meiner H70 mit Noiseblocker Blacksilent pro PLPS hat ein zweiter etwa 3°C gebracht.


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Dezember 2011)

In der pcgh hat der noctua ja selbst auf luftkühlern sehr gut abgeschnitten!
Aber wieso testet pcgh auf einem armageddon.... Wieso sind da unter den ersten 5 nur bq und noctua, obeohl die noctua für radiatoren sind?? Der armageddon hat ja riesige lamellenabstände gegen meine h60....

Wie bekomm ich den jetz an meine 4pin steuerung?


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

kauf dir ein kurzes verlängerungskabel und schneid das steckergehäuse seitlich mit dem teppichmesser aus.
InLine Lüfterkabel Verlängerung, 3pol Molex St: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

warum lässt du die steuerung nicht über das mainboard laufen?
oder warum kaufst dir überhaupt pwm lüfter?
die pwm lüfter die ich hatte, fingen alle das klackern an wo ich sie über die spannung gedrosselt hab.


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> kauf dir ein kurzes verlängerungskabel und schneid das steckergehäuse seitlich mit dem teppichmesser aus.
> InLine Lüfterkabel Verlängerung, 3pol Molex St: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> warum lässt du die steuerung nicht über das mainboard laufen?
> ...



Weil mein mainboard immer laut leise laut leise laut leise macht.... Ist extrem störend. Selbst mit der noctua technologie da, kann das nciith gut werden. 
Wieso die verlängerung? Also einfach an dem 3 pin eine seite wegschneiden dass auch 4 mit einem überstehenden reingehn?

Wollte sie eigentlich schon regeln aber klackern...() das darf doch bei so nem lüfter ncih passieren?!
Aber noctua schreibt im faq dass man sie auch über 3pin benutzen kann!


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

das du sie auch über einen 3-pin stecker versorgen kannst, schließt aber nicht aus das sie klackern.
meine pwm-scythe, noiseblocker, coolink und bequiet klackern alle wenn ich sie spannungsreduziert betreibe.
zwar nicht laut, ich hör es aber.

du schneidest bei der verlängerung von dem männlichen steckergehäuse die eine seitliche wand weg das du auch der 4-polige stecker reinpasst.

ich würd mir an deiner stelle aber welche ohne pwm-funktion kaufen.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/425467

ich würde die nehmen:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/476778


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> das du sie auch über einen 3-pin stecker versorgen kannst, schließt aber nicht aus das sie klackern.
> meine pwm-scythe, noiseblocker, coolink und bequiet klackern alle wenn ich sie spannungsreduziert betreibe.
> zwar nicht laut, ich hör es aber.
> 
> ...



Da bleiben nur die nf p12 oder? Ich frag mal noctua ob die sagen dass was klacktert 



ich würd mir an deiner stelle aber welche ohne pwm-funktion kaufen.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/425467

ich würde die nehmen:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/476778[/QUOTE]
Aber noctua sagt doch extra dass die s für keinen wiederstand oder als gehäuselüfter eingesetzt werden sollen, die f auf radiatoren...
Ja aber blacksilentpro, hmmmm, wenn schon multiframe, aber die haben ja weniger druck....
Ich denk es werden die noctua, sobald ich ne antwort vom support bekommen hab.......


----------



## TFTP100 (25. Dezember 2011)

Brauch ich denn noch irgend ne abdichtung oder so?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Nicht zwingend. Bei den Noiseblockern sind welche dabei, ob die Noctua auch so was haben weiß ich leider nicht. Aber auch wenn nicht, ists kein Beinbruch


----------



## TFTP100 (25. Dezember 2011)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht zwingend. Bei den Noiseblockern sind welche dabei, ob die Noctua auch so was haben weiß ich leider nicht. Aber auch wenn nicht, ists kein Beinbruch


Ok
Ja wie siehts aus mit so silikonabdichtungen? Ich brauch da eh noch ne 140mm er weil mein seitenwand lüfter vibriert


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Hab ich noch nie gemacht, und kenne auch niemanden ders so gemacht hätte. Google doch mal obs da schon Erfahrungen dazu gibt


----------



## TFTP100 (25. Dezember 2011)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich noch nie gemacht, und kenne auch niemanden ders so gemacht hätte. Google doch mal obs da schon Erfahrungen dazu gibt



Ja das komische is ja dass der wenn nicht an der seite festgemacht, diese geräusche nicht von sich geben. Ich habs schon mit möbelfüßen versucht zu entkoppeln aber geht nciht  dann können nur noch die schrauben schuld sein...


----------



## Uter (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ja aber blacksilentpro, hmmmm, wenn schon multiframe, aber die haben ja weniger druck....


Wie gesagt, die Pro und Multi nehmen sich nicht viel.



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ok
> Ja wie siehts aus mit so silikonabdichtungen? Ich brauch da eh noch ne 140mm er weil mein seitenwand lüfter vibriert


 Diese Dinger sind zur Entkopplung ungeeignet, da die Schrauben immernoch den Radi/Gehäusewand und den Lüfter berühren. Falls sie entkoppeln sollen muss man noch etwas zwischen die Schraubenköpfe oder Lüfter legen (so macht es auch NB bei den mitgelieferten Entkopplern der Pros). Besser sind "Gumminippel", diese lassen sich einfach und werkzeugfrei montieren und sind günstig und entkoppeln besser. Der schmale Spalt der entsteht macht bei Gehäuselüftern nichts.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, die Pro und Multi nehmen sich nicht viel.
> 
> Diese Dinger sind zur Entkopplung ungeeignet, da die Schrauben immernoch den Radi/Gehäusewand und den Lüfter berühren. Falls sie entkoppeln sollen muss man noch etwas zwischen die Schraubenköpfe oder Lüfter legen (so macht es auch NB bei den mitgelieferten Entkopplern der Pros). Besser sind "Gumminippel", diese lassen sich einfach und werkzeugfrei montieren und sind günstig und entkoppeln besser. Der schmale Spalt der entsteht macht bei Gehäuselüftern nichts.



Einfach so plastik stecker? Ih versteh iwie nich wie die halten sollen...


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

hat wer schonmal die gumminippel bei einer kompaktwakü ausprobiert? halten die überhaupt das gewicht?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> hat wer schonmal die gumminippel bei einer kompaktwakü ausprobiert? halten die überhaupt das gewicht?



Da nicht, für mein lüfter an der seitenwand 
Am radi vibriert nix bei mir


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> das du sie auch über einen 3-pin stecker versorgen kannst, schließt aber nicht aus das sie klackern.
> meine pwm-scythe, noiseblocker, coolink und bequiet klackern alle wenn ich sie spannungsreduziert betreibe.
> zwar nicht laut, ich hör es aber.
> 
> ...



So? habs mit dem corsair lüfter ausprobiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab meinen jetz auch mal provisorisch an meine sentry 2 gehängt-> klackern 
an ner anderen fractal-> immernoch zu hören aus 30cm entfernung bei was um die 5V.....


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

ich meinte das andersrum, also den anderen stecker ausschneiden.
mit dem teppichmesser die linke wand wegschneiden.


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte das andersrum, also den anderen stecker ausschneiden.
> mit dem teppichmesser die linke wand wegschneiden.



Ja is mir danach auch aufgefallen XDDD aber es geht ja, bis darauf dass ich da pwm nie mehr nutzen kann XD


----------



## Uter (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Einfach so plastik stecker? Ih versteh iwie nich wie die halten sollen...


Durch ihre Form halten die schon. (Gummi, nicht Plastik.)



Abductee schrieb:


> hat wer schonmal die gumminippel bei einer kompaktwakü ausprobiert? halten die überhaupt das gewicht?


 Da die Löcher nicht so einfach zugänglich sind, ist ein Radi schwer mit den Entkopplern kombinierbar. Außerdem entsteht dann wieder ein Spalt und Radis vibrieren nicht so schnell. Das Gewicht würde mir die geringsten Sorgen bereiten.


----------



## TFTP100 (31. Dezember 2011)

Also, der von noctua meinte, dass es nur funktioniert wenn meine sentry 2 eine lineare spannung zur verfügung stellt.
Ich finde aber nix darüber, nur dass die "measurement frequency" alle 2sek ist. 
Funktioniert der lüfter dann mit der sentry 2?


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

das funktioniert, die sentry regelt die lüfterdrehzahl ja über die spannung.
mit der measuirement frequ ist der abfrageintervall vom temperatursensor gemeint.


----------



## TFTP100 (31. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> das funktioniert, die sentry regelt die lüfterdrehzahl ja über die spannung.
> mit der measuirement frequ ist der abfrageintervall vom temperatursensor gemeint.



Achso, danke 
Und dann einfach n wand vom 3pin wegschneiden ?


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

wenn du einen pwm lüfter nimmst musst du was wegschneiden.

wurde das mit dem klackern der pwm lüfter auch vom support beantwortet?


----------



## TFTP100 (31. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du einen pwm lüfter nimmst musst du was wegschneiden.
> 
> wurde das mit dem klackern der pwm lüfter auch vom support beantwortet?


Erste mail
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für ihre Anfrage an Noctua.

Soweit ich es beurteilen kann ist ein NF-F12 für ihre Corsair H60 Wasserkühlung ausgezeichnet geeignet. Manche PWM-Lüfter verursachen im Betrieb bei geringen PWM Tastverhältnis klackernde oder fiepende Geräusche, aber ich kann ihnen versichern, dass dies bei unseren Lüftern nicht auftritt, daher können sie ohne Bedenken zum 4pin NF-F12 greifen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,





Zweite mail
Guten Tag,

prinzipiell müsste der Lüfter auch mit Lüftersteuerungen für 3pin Lüfter wie der Sentry 2 funktionierenm, wenn sie eine lineare Spannung zur Verfügung stellt. Leider kann ich ihnen keine genaueren Informationen geben, da ich mit dieser Lüftersteuerung noch keine Erfahrung aus erster Hand sammeln konnte.

Bitte beachten sie, dass diese Steuerung Anschlusskabel für 3pin Lüfter besitzt während der NF-F12 mit einem 4pin Kabel ausgeliefert wird. Daher werden sie zusätzlich ein kurzes 3pin Verlängerungskabel benötigen um den Lüfter anschließen zu können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Februar 2012)

Hmmmm, iwie würde mir schwarz doch besser gefallen.. Dann wär der multiframe wohl gut. Mein frontlüfter will ich auch noch austauschen, kann ma da auch multiframe nehmen? Soll ich die s2 oder doch s3 nehmen? Und klackern die mit der sentry 2?


----------



## Uter (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Hmmmm, iwie würde mir schwarz doch besser gefallen..


Warst du nicht so überzeugt von den Lüftern? 



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Dann wär der multiframe wohl gut. Mein frontlüfter will ich auch noch austauschen, kann ma da auch multiframe nehmen? Soll ich die s2 oder doch s3 nehmen? Und klackern die mit der sentry 2?


 Wie bereits gesagt nehmen sich Multis und BSP nicht viel. Welche Version du willst musst du wissen. Ein Klackern wird wohl nicht vorkommen und falls doch kannst du sie austauschen lassen.


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Februar 2012)

Ja ich weiß aba schwarz is eig doch schöner hierzu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts noch alternativen von anderen firmen?
Und soll ich, wenn ich die noiseblocker nehm, die bis 1200 oder die bis 1800? Ich regel die ja eh.


----------



## Uter (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß aba schwarz is eig doch schöner hierzu


Also ich sehe den Lüfter nicht.



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Gibts noch alternativen von anderen firmen?





Uter schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde Noiseblocker Black SilentPro  kaufen. Falls es günstiger sein soll die genannten Slip Streams.


 Alternativ dazu könntest du auch Scythe Gentle Typhoon kaufen, aber die sind wieder nicht schwarz.



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Und soll ich, wenn ich die noiseblocker nehm, die bis 1200 oder die bis 1800? Ich regel die ja eh.





Uter schrieb:


> Welche Version du willst musst du wissen.


----------



## Zyklon83 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Ich habe einen Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120 (orange) PWM bei mein Antec H20 620 verbaut und bin damit mehr als zufrieden is total leise kein klackern und hören tu ich den Lüfter auch nicht. Der Lüftdurchsatz is auch erstaunlich gut.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich sehe den Lüfter nicht.
> 
> Alternativ dazu könntest du auch Scythe Gentle Typhoon kaufen, aber die sind wieder nicht schwarz.


Ich würd 2 nehmen, dann sieht man ihn..
Die typhoom sind eh zu laut und haben doch sogar weniger druck als die f12 oder?
Also beleuchtet sehen die schon geil aus nur reichen da 2 blaue lüfter und evtl. 2 led strips?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			
				Zyklon83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einen Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120 (orange) PWM bei mein Antec H20 620 verbaut und bin damit mehr als zufrieden is total leise kein klackern und hören tu ich den Lüfter auch nicht. Der Lüftdurchsatz is auch erstaunlich gut.


Was für temps denn?
Ich hab imo mit einem fractal gehäuselüfter bis zu 69grad aba der is vielleicht @5v oder weniger noch.... Sonst is er mir zu laut. Außerdem muss ich die mit meiner fractal steuerung steuern weil die an der sentry 2 klackern. Deswegen will ich beide, am radiator und vorne ersetzten. Am radiator durch nf f12 und welche mach ich vorme dann rein? Die blacksilentpro meinst du? Haben die mehr durchsatz als die be quiet dark wings?
Welche sind eig von der verarbeitung die besten?


----------



## Uter (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Die typhoom sind eh zu laut und haben doch sogar weniger druck als die f12 oder?


Woher weißt du das?



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Also beleuchtet sehen die schon geil aus nur reichen da 2 blaue lüfter und evtl. 2 led strips?


Wenn Enermax-Lüfter nicht zur Beleuchtung reichen, was dann. 



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Was für temps denn?


Du weißt, dass die Werte in keinster Weise vergleichbar sind?



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Haben die mehr durchsatz als die be quiet dark wings?


 Wie kommst du jetzt auf die?
M.M.n. sind die Dark Wings viel zu teuer, schließlich können sie auch nicht mehr als die USC.



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Welche sind eig von der verarbeitung die besten?


 Mir ist kein einziger Lüfter bekannt, der nicht aus China kommt, ich glaube bei der Verarbeitung nehmen sich die besten Lüfter alle nichts, wohl aber bei der Materialauswahl und damit bei der Wertigkeit.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt du das?
> 
> Wenn Enermax-Lüfter nicht zur Beleuchtung reichen, was dann.
> 
> ...


Jaja vieleicht hat er ja vergelcihswerte...
Die dark wings sind doch gut, mir aber für 2 zu teurer als gehäusenelüftung.
Da nehm ich lieber günstige enermax tb apollish in die front und die noctua nf f12 an den radi
Oder doch be quiet vorne  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder bringen vorne 2 nichts und ich kann auch 1 nehmen? Ich will ja unterdruck, dass z.b. Vom boden automatisch luft angezogen wird... Aber wenn dann die 27,5cm sapphire da reinkommt sind doch 1 mehr frontlüfter oder den aufn boden doch besser oder?


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

ich werf mal die günstigere modellreihe von noiseblocker in den raum:
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 98m³/h, 21dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
(gibts auch als 1000rpm modell und auch mit pwm)

ich konnte von der lautheit/nebengeräusche keinen unterschied zu den teureren blacksilentpro feststellen.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> ich werf mal die günstigere modellreihe von noiseblocker in den raum:
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 98m³/h, 21dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> (gibts auch als 1000rpm modell und auch mit pwm)
> 
> ich konnte von der lautheit/nebengeräusche keinen unterschied zu den teureren blacksilentpro feststellen.



Das blau da gefällt mir auch nciht..  selbst wenn die enermax ähnlich sind, leuchten sie


----------



## Zyklon83 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Was für temps denn?
> Ich hab imo mit einem fractal gehäuselüfter bis zu 69grad aba der is vielleicht @5v oder weniger noch.... Sonst is er mir zu laut. Außerdem muss ich die mit meiner fractal steuerung steuern weil die an der sentry 2 klackern. Deswegen will ich beide, am radiator und vorne ersetzten. Am radiator durch nf f12 und welche mach ich vorme dann rein? Die blacksilentpro meinst du? Haben die mehr durchsatz als die be quiet dark wings?
> Welche sind eig von der verarbeitung die besten?



Also ich habe im Idle: 27-28°C, Last: 56°C(1std prime95) und das nur mit einen Lüfter der auf den radi blässt


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Zyklon83 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe im Idle: 27-28°C, Last: 56°C(1std prime95) und das nur mit einen Lüfter der auf den radi blässt



Und wieviel hattes du mit anderen?


----------



## Zyklon83 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für H60*

Hatte nur den ori. Lüfter mal dran der war zwar 1-2°C kühler aber auch ar... laut


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Zyklon83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte nur den ori. Lüfter mal dran der war zwar 1-2°C kühler aber auch ar... laut



Ok. Ich hol mir die noctua


----------



## iBlack22 (6. Februar 2012)

Moin moin also ich hab mir für meine H60 die Noisblocker XL1 rev.3 geholt.
Ich weis nur noch nicht ob ich 1 oder 2 dran baue. 

Und ob ich sie ins gehäuse rein blasen oder raus blasen lasse.


----------

